# Leopard tortoise hatchling enclosure



## South FL Katie (May 9, 2010)

I'm getting my leopard tortoise from Richard Fife, yay! He will be here next week so we started building his enclosure. I was planning on having the baby outside for a majority of the day but I'm worried about the heat, it's been in the high 80's and low 90's but can such a youngin' handle that kind of heat? He'll be 6-8 weeks old.

We used some wire to cover the top so I wouldn't worry about predators while he's outdoors and we got some cypress mulch and have the coconut coir ordered but not here yet. We got some ceramic pots and a log house and a fake plant but we'll be getting some more things tomorrow to set it all up and I'll add pics to the thread once everything is in it. 














The new-mommy worrying has set in and I have all kinds of paranoid thoughts racing through my head  
When I bring him in at night it's cold in the house, low 70's sometimes even at 70 degrees. Will be he warm enough? I could leave him outside on the porch but maybe it won't get cool enough out there? 

Also can someone give me some recommendations on lighting please? And anything else that you'd like to share  Thank you!


----------



## Kristina (May 9, 2010)

That is almost exactly the same box I built for my baby turtles to sun in outside, lol.


----------



## ChiKat (May 9, 2010)

Looks good so far! Can't wait to see it when it's all set up!!
I'll let someone else answer your Leopard questions since I'm not quite sure if the temp requirements are different from a Russian!
I need to get moving on Nelson's outdoor enclosure!!


----------



## terracolson (May 9, 2010)

nice, i have the same bottom for my 3 babies...


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2010)

I would worry about the green house effect in a small box like that. Keep it about half in the shade all the time and throw a probe in there to monitor the temps. When you shade it don't rest something on the box as that would also block ventilation. Those daytime temps should be perfect for a baby Leopard, but watch that they don't over heat in that little box. I would use something larger and more open or make a pen on the ground out of cinderblocks or something. Here's a thread I recently did and lower down in the thread Maggie showed us some pretty neat fencing stuff too. http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-14680.html

70 or higher should be fine for night time if its getting into the 80-90 range during the day. Sometimes with little ones I'll keep them a bit warmer at night, around 80. You could accomplish this with a Ceramic Heating Element or a red or blue night bulb.

This is a matter of opinion, but I don't like leaving babies out all day. Too many things can go wrong. An hour of sun is plenty and then I like them back in a more controlled, safe environment. In the wild they wouldn't be above ground, out in the open for very long anyway. When they get a little bigger and older, I think all day is great, assuming you have a suitable enclosure in a safe enough area. 

For indoor heating, if you are getting regular sun, I just use a 50 watt flood bulb over a flat rock and adjust the height of the bulb to get the desired basking temp of around 100-110. If your room is particularly cool or drafty, you might need more bulbs or higher wattage. Here's a generic enclosure suitable for just about any tortoise. The 50 watt bulb is the only heat used. The room stays 75-77 at night, so no night heat.
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-13375.html?highlight=basic+enclosure

I would definitely recommend a humid hide box in your enclosure as Richard illustrates in his Leopard Tortoise book.

If you are a Nervous Nelly, like me, get some thermometers with remote probes AND an infared heat gun and check those temps early and often. Babies can be a little delicate, so caution is warranted to begin with. Since you are getting yours from such a good source, I would be surprised if you had any problems.


----------



## Jenilyn (May 10, 2010)

can't wait to see it all decorated!


----------



## South FL Katie (May 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Tom, I decided not to do the baby pool enclosure because I was worried about how to properly secure it so that no other critters could get in it. I can't do an outdoor enclosure yet until we move (closing date is June 18th but we haven't heard back from the mortgage company yet, lots of paper work) but I thought for a couple months this would be ok. I have lots of shade on the porch area so I could keep it completely shaded or half-in-half-out of the safe etc. 

Just to be sure, you keep the flood light off at night? What if the house is 70 degrees? That's still ok? 

I got a humidity measurer lol (I forgot what it's called hydrozometer or something) what are the good humidity parameters? 
And we have the temperature gun for now but I need to get something that permanently stays in the enclosure I think. Would a piece of tile work like a rock for under the light? 

We have a good hide box and we ordered Richards book along with some mazuri so those will be shipped right behind Cody  He's actually in an airplace as speak!! 


The roof gives some nice coverage 





Shady area without blocking circulation











And the first set up of the thrown together enclosure. We ended up finding a better hide box, it's solid so he will feel more secure. I think we may remove the ceramic planter, it looks a little cramped. I didn't realize the log would take up so much room. 


























And a bonus picture of Cody!


----------



## pugsandkids (May 10, 2010)

Cody is beautiful! I'm jealous that you get to keep him outdoors so much. Yesterday it was 85 and beautiful, today its 55 and raining!


----------



## Tom (May 10, 2010)

South FL Katie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Tom, I decided not to do the baby pool enclosure because I was worried about how to properly secure it so that no other critters could get in it. I can't do an outdoor enclosure yet until we move (closing date is June 18th but we haven't heard back from the mortgage company yet, lots of paper work) but I thought for a couple months this would be ok. I have lots of shade on the porch area so I could keep it completely shaded or half-in-half-out of the safe etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## South FL Katie (May 11, 2010)

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 11, 2010)

Don't forget to take into account that the sun moves (well, really, the earth moves), so that line of demarcation between shade/sun won't stay in that spot all day long. Don't cook your baby.


----------



## South FL Katie (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely. The house faces the south so there is always shade under there but you are right, the shadow path does move. I wouldn't leave it in the sun unless I was home to monitor it. If I'm away he'll either be inside with his light or completely in the shade outside.


----------



## myrtle651 (Sep 6, 2010)

My torts are all doing well! (still waiting for help to send pic`) I have 2 hatchling leopard that are about 80 grams now. I also have a Star Tortoise that is about 35 grams. I have keep it separated from the leopards since I got it about a month ago. Would it be OK to put them together? Could I put them together when I put them in the water every other day? Or should I just leave them separated. I was hoping to keep them together when I put them outside next year!
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2010)

No, they can never be in the same habitat. If you'll read through the forum about the star tortoises, you'll see that people have quite a bit of trouble getting their habitats set up properly and keeping the stars alive. If you get it right for the Star, then it won't be right for the leopards, and vice versa.


----------



## myrtle651 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Weight Loss?*

My Star tortoise which I had since 8/13 is not gaining weight the way I think it should. It was 27 grams when I recieved it, it is now 33 grams. After the first 2 weeks it gained 4 grams. In the passed three weeks it only gained 2 grams. It eat well on veg`s and likes mazuri. It seem to only eat good when i have it in a container with water. Should I bring it to a vet? The shell is very firm, and eyes are clear.
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Laura (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Id add more of a soil type substrate or mix it. 
Fine out which hide your tort prefers and remove one.. maybe a bigger plant.. they can use that as a hide as well. 
Dont forget the Humidity..


----------

